# Sony Vaio VPCEC4L1E - Ton sehr leise



## Idefix Windhund (17. Februar 2011)

Guten Tag Leute,

seit gestern Besitze ich ein Sony Vaio Laptop. Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit. Sound ist eine Realtek HD Audio mit einem Treiber den ich heute erst gedownloadet und installiert habe. 

Mein Problem ist dass das Laptop erst ab einer Lautstärke von 30% erst "Standard" Lautstärke besitzt. Ab 40% ist er normal gut hörbar  Dazu gibt es unter Sound ... zwar alle Realtek Typische Spielereien aber mir fehlt die Realtek HD Audio Konfiguration. Und im Task Manager taucht der bekannte Realtek HD Audio Manager nicht auf. So viel ich gesehen habe sind im Autostart einige Realtek Dienste mit aufgelistet. 

Ist das nun bei Sony Vaio Normal oder muss man hier und da einen Haken setzen damit der Ton lauter/ besser klingt. (War bei einem Asus mit Bang & Olufsen Sound z.B. so)


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2011)

Also, ich kenn ehrlich gesagt kein Notebook, das bei nur 50% Volume schon "laut" ist. Da war das Asus wohl eher ein positiver Sonderfall. Mein Notebook zB: auf 100% könnte man es zB zum Radio hören benutzen und auch noch halbwegs was hören, wenn ich nebenan in die Küche gehe, aber mehr is nicht drin.


Natürlich hängt es aber auch noch davon ab, wie laut das eigentliche Programm ist. Bei Volume 100, aber im MediaPlayer nur 50%, isses natürlich leiser als wenn im Player auch noch 100% eingestellt is 


Du kannst aber natürlich mal diese Realtektools durchtesten.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. Februar 2011)

Ich habe nun den dritten Realtek Treiber ... und den Realtek HD Audio Konfigurierer/ Manager fehlt immer noch. Und lustigerweise merke ich weder per Lautsprecher noch via Kopfhörer einen unterschied. Außer bei Adaptive Lautstärke und Virtueller 5.1 Sound ... da ist der Ton nämlich noch leiser *lol*

Na ja ... wenn es mir nicht passt packe ich auf Reisen eben noch zusätzlich aktiv Lautsprecher mit ein. Bleibt halt das Kosmetiktässchen Daheim. Waschen wird eh total überbewertet.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. Februar 2011)

Ich habe nun die Soundkarte deinstalliert (Software sowie über Geräte Manager). Nun nutze ich die Original Microsoft Windows Treiber. Habe in den Sound Einstellungen "Lautstärkeausgleich" aktiviert und ich bin nun bei 15% Lautstärke so laut wie vorher bei 40%.


----------

